# R600 3DMark06 scores



## Bastieeeh (Apr 12, 2007)

The Turkish website FX57.net spilled the beans today. They allegedly tested the R600XT and XTX model on a Conroe 2.93Ghz with 2GB DDR2-800 RAM together with an Intel i975x motherboard. They came up with the following results in 3DMark 06:

Radeon HD 2900 XTX: 12k | GeForce 8800GTX: 10.5k
Radeon HD 2900 XT: 10k | GeForce 8800GTS: 9k

The operating system used was Windows Vista. They used the Catalyst 7.1 (8.33) which seems rather strange, other reviewers report about issues with drivers, so newer ones should be more likely to be used for testing/benchmarking. That could mean the results are not that meaningful at all. Either the scores are made up or there's a little bit of headroom for newer drivers. Decide for yourself...

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## ghost101 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thats not French is it?

Looks like Turkish or a similar language to me.


----------



## Bastieeeh (Apr 12, 2007)

What in gods name possessed me when writing 'French'??? Thanks and fixed!


----------



## Chewy (Apr 12, 2007)

The 8800gts is looking like the better budget buy, Oc'in might fix that for the 2900xt but the xt looks like it will cost more, from my looking at Wikipedia.

 so how long exactly until theses cards are released?


----------



## Bastieeeh (Apr 12, 2007)

NDA will be lifted on 23rd of April - the real release will hopefully be in mid May.


----------



## Casheti (Apr 12, 2007)

ATi 4 Lyfe!

We will ALWAYS OWN!!


----------



## a111087 (Apr 12, 2007)

i say r600 will pwn 8800 without a doubt, nevertheless, the most reliable scores will be only after release


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 12, 2007)

Bastieeeh said:


> NDA will be lifted on 23rd of April - the real release will hopefully be in mid May.



My birthday's May 24th, a $500 ATI monster would be an amazing birthday present. 


Of course, I'm more reasonable than that, and know that I'll be lucky if I get so much as Halo 2 for Vista . Ah well. More pressing matters do call, such as my drivers license. May 22nd I can drive legally without a parent beside me....


----------



## Casheti (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm gonna wait for cheap version


----------



## LonGun (Apr 12, 2007)

CRap! I should've waited....   Do you guys think that EVGA's TradeUp program will allow to trade an 8800GTS to a R600 XT? I mean.. only if EVGA ever made ATI cards..


----------



## Casheti (Apr 12, 2007)

LonGun said:


> CRap! I should've waited....   Do you guys think that EVGA's TradeUp program will allow to trade an 8800GTS to a R600 XT? I mean.. only if EVGA ever made ATI cards..



HAHAHAHA CLASSIC. I knew this would happen, those poor 8800 owners...

SUCKAZ!!


----------



## regan1985 (Apr 12, 2007)

i have always been a ati man, but i go with wots cost effective, and if a sli 8800 works out a little more then i will go for that, i just hope the r600 overclocks well otherwise its been a long wait for somthing just a little better!!!


----------



## Chewy (Apr 12, 2007)

Casheti said:


> I'm gonna wait for cheap version



Oc'er for life eh. 

  I wont overvolt the card at first when I get one, I dont think.. until it really needs it. Had bad experience software OC'in compatibility with some games.. so I'll just get/hopefully learn how to bios OC when it starts to show its age.

 8800gts/gtx I think will be good competition if the price are ok.. but r600 might have way more OC'in headroom maybe, thats where it counts!


----------



## LonGun (Apr 12, 2007)

Casheti said:


> HAHAHAHA CLASSIC. I knew this would happen, those poor 8800 owners...
> 
> SUCKAZ!!



  Casheti! you're meaniee!   at least I had a (pity) good time with my 8800 days before this ...news.


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 12, 2007)

Overclocking an R600 is like putting a turbocharger on a Ferrari. It's fun, but does it really NEED the extra power? 

And let's not forget the extreme heat output these things have. Overvolting would be suicide for anyone without liquid cooling. 

Oh wait, there's a version for people who can't spend $600 on a video card, I forgot .


----------



## Greek (Apr 12, 2007)

it can never be a fair contest unless both cards are released at the same time, i wouldnt be surpised if the r600 is better than the 8800, but im sure ati have had more than enough to see what the 8800 has and make the r600 better, so casheti, ati dont pwn, is just that they take the piss releasing a product jus so it cud be better than something released 5 months ago, lets see the next nvidia card.


----------



## Casheti (Apr 12, 2007)

They took so long because unlike nVIDIA, they didn't rush to be the first ones with DX10.

"Great things take time".


----------



## Chewy (Apr 12, 2007)

I cant but I do.. lol. 

 I would like to get one at release but with limited $$$ and no income it just wont happen!

 I needz to look for a job soon lol.


----------



## tvdang7 (Apr 12, 2007)

well if the xtx is just an overclocked xt . they should make the xt at least beat the gtx. then again we can just overclock some.


----------



## LonGun (Apr 12, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Overclocking an R600 is like putting a turbocharger on a Ferrari. It's fun, but does it really NEED the extra power?
> 
> And let's not forget the extreme heat output these things have. Overvolting would be suicide for anyone without liquid cooling.
> 
> Oh wait, there's a version for people who can't spend $600 on a video card, I forgot .



Haha geez.. Anyway, I believe the R600 will sure needs to be OC (of course along with proper cooling) Because the future games are going to be hungry craving performance beasts and will ask for the more. Like for instance S.T.A.L.K.E.R. chokes the 8800 a bit if max out.


----------



## Chewy (Apr 12, 2007)

I think the xt will only have 512mb ram and 512ram bus...

 Thats what I read at wiki.org

 The xtx will have 1gig.


----------



## Casheti (Apr 12, 2007)

LonGun said:


> S.T.A.L.K.E.R. chokes the 8800 a bit if max out.



Don't see why though, seeing as it looks like crap.


----------



## Chewy (Apr 12, 2007)

Casheti said:


> Don't see why though, seeing as it looks like crap.



 coding/engine I guess, it plays COH at max with no problems at all and that game gets intensive.

 I think Nividia has done somthing right with the 8800 from what I hear they give GREAT frame rates and nice visual too.


----------



## Casheti (Apr 12, 2007)

I got the game and played it, after all the hype it had been producing, and in my opinion it sucked major ass...


----------



## LonGun (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh I see, so it isn't the card's fault. Well, that's a news! Though knowing in a few months, future release games will still demand an upgrade.


----------



## a111087 (Apr 12, 2007)

i bought 7600gt about 4 month ago, i have amd 3500+ single core, just 1GB ram,keyboard and mouse came together with case, the only good thing is 19" LCD, i don't have income, i purchased table for my pc just yesterday (yes, i had to use boxes for 4 month  ), i don't still don't have a chair for my new table, but i still have boxes  , lets just hope that the boxes will hold my weight until i will find a job


----------



## Chewy (Apr 12, 2007)

LonGun said:


> Oh I see, so it isn't the card's fault. Well, that's a news! Though knowing in a few months, future release games will still demand an upgrade.



 I could see that with the 16x anti-aliasing and HDR the card can offer. but you should be fine for a couple years if you like decent graphics I figure.

 just my take I am not too knowledgeable in this field and cant predict what the future will bring


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 12, 2007)

a111087 said:


> i say r600 will pwn 8800 without a doubt, nevertheless, the most reliable scores will be only after release



Not so sure about that, maybe own the 8800GTX but remember, there is a much higher spec model on its way so ATi have tpo play catchup just like AMD are trying to do with C2D and struggling!  Once your behind in this game it's very difficult to catch up.

A very interesting year for consumers tho, with competition being or going to be so huge I predict by the end of the year we will be able to get a mid ranged DX10 card for less than the price of aa 1950Pro today and it will probably be 25+% quicker than the 1950pro in DX9 also.


----------



## LonGun (Apr 12, 2007)

a111087 said:


> i bought 7600gt about 4 month ago, i have amd 3500+ single core, just 1GB ram,keyboard and mouse came together with case, the only good thing is 19" LCD, i don't have income, i purchased table for my pc just yesterday (yes, i had to use boxes for 4 month  ), i don't still don't have a chair for my new table, but i still have boxes  , lets just hope that the boxes will hold my weight until i will find a job



Lmao! That almost hit my heart   When my next upgrade comes, I'll hook you up with my 8800 for an affordable price. You just need to take care of the CPU and others. Maybe I hook you up with my CPU too lol..


----------



## LonGun (Apr 12, 2007)

Chewy said:


> I could see that with the 16x anti-aliasing and HDR the card can offer. but you should be fine for a couple years if you like decent graphics I figure.
> 
> just my take I am not too knowledgeable in this field and cant predict what the future will bring



Gotcha!   I don't blame the games for demanding more & more performance. At least if a consumer has what it asks for, he/she will at least experience the difference. Unless a game, which asks for performance but gives crapy results, then I've got nothing to say hehe.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Apr 12, 2007)

Ooooh Nice...  

I hope they bring out a GTO type model... 

Wonder how much the R600XT is gonna be - 300 ???


----------



## hv43082 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Not so sure about that, maybe own the 8800GTX but remember, there is a much higher spec model on its way so ATi have tpo play catchup just like AMD are trying to do with C2D and struggling!  Once your behind in this game it's very difficult to catch up.
> 
> A very interesting year for consumers tho, with competition being or going to be so huge I predict by the end of the year we will be able to get a mid ranged DX10 card for less than the price of aa 1950Pro today and it will probably be 25+% quicker than the 1950pro in DX9 also.



I agree.  X2900xtx will be compared to the "soon to be released" 8900 series.  It took AMD/ATI more than 6 months to come out with this card, I hope.  So in essence you cannot really compare this card to the 8800gtx.  I really have high hope for this X2900xtx 1GB DDR4 card.  Bought a crossfire mobo in anticipation but if the 8900 series beat it, I'll be very very disappointed at DAMMIT.:shadedshu


----------



## wazzledoozle (Apr 13, 2007)

There is a huge performance difference for me between Catalyst 7.1 and 7.3 (on Vista), very suspicious that they used 7.1


----------



## POGE (Apr 13, 2007)

Casheti said:


> They took so long because unlike nVIDIA, they didn't rush to be the first ones with DX10.
> 
> "Great things take time".



Actually ATI has been behind Nvidia in flagship card releases for a few years now... always a few months behind...


----------



## Casheti (Apr 13, 2007)

And they always come out with the better goods


----------



## shoman24v (Apr 13, 2007)

Casheti said:


> Don't see why though, seeing as it looks like crap.



How does it look like crap?


----------



## a111087 (Apr 13, 2007)

LonGun said:


> Lmao! That almost hit my heart   When my next upgrade comes, I'll hook you up with my 8800 for an affordable price. You just need to take care of the CPU and others. Maybe I hook you up with my CPU too lol..



Wow! that is amazing


----------



## Casheti (Apr 13, 2007)

Well the gameplay when I played it sucked badly in my opinion.

And it looked pretty bad outside. I mean I ran it 1280x1024, obviously not maxed, but it should've looked better than it did for the performance it was asking for.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Casheti said:


> HAHAHAHA CLASSIC. I knew this would happen, those poor 8800 owners...
> 
> SUCKAZ!!



Then again it took AMD ages to come up with a card that is only 10% faster in 3dmark according to these scores. During the past months nv has been making a lot of cash, ATI can't get away with asking tons of cash for their product. Now who are the "suckaz"?


Besides that, could you please post less useless replies. You're really just spamming, if you have nothing useful to say don't make countless useless remarks to show that off. A single pointless post per news item is more than enough.


----------



## dsdsdk (Apr 13, 2007)

"HAHAHAHA CLASSIC. I knew this would happen, those poor 8800 owners..."

why? they have been having a card that has been wooping ati for 6 months. Now some will get R600 that will woop 8800 for max three months... whos loosing the most?

btw, scores are fake.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 13, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Overclocking an R600 is like putting a turbocharger on a Ferrari. It's fun, but does it really NEED the extra power?


Are you feeling OK, Zek? Too much is just enough in my book. lol


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 13, 2007)

I would like to see what 3 X2900XTX2 would score.


----------



## shoman24v (Apr 13, 2007)

Casheti said:


> Well the gameplay when I played it sucked badly in my opinion.
> 
> And it looked pretty bad outside. I mean I ran it 1280x1024, obviously not maxed, but it should've looked better than it did for the performance it was asking for.


So 'cause your machine made it look and run like crap it sucks?


----------



## Casheti (Apr 13, 2007)

Haha no, it ran like a charm. Just didn't like it.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 13, 2007)

No screenshots.. nothin. Moving swiftly on then.


----------



## hastalik (Apr 13, 2007)

These are the guys who constantly spam the board to promote their tech-blog or something. They don't have any card nor they do any test. As it is their custom, they ripped the numbers from some other source and you managed to carry it to TUP front page. Do not be a fool, I know these guys very well and they are using you. Do not give these spammers front page coverage...

Not believing me? Search the board for messages containing that fx57.net.. You'll find 50-60 messages, all spamming for their web site.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 13, 2007)

Bastieeeh said:


> The Turkish website FX57.net spilled the beans today. They allegedly tested the R600XT and XTX model on a Conroe 2.93Ghz with 2GB DDR2-800 RAM together with an Intel i975x motherboard. They came up with the following results:
> 
> Radeon HD 2900 XTX: 12k | GeForce 8800GTX: 10.5k
> Radeon HD 2900 XT:  10k | GeForce 8800GTS: 9k
> ...




Okay, seriously this isnt funny, they didnt even supply their own picture. AIB partners aren't even allowed to show benchmarks. Thus, this is absolutely false. Please stop posting this stuff man   

EDIT: What makes it look even more dodgy its the fact that this was released straight after AMD announced it to be a HD 2900XT... 7.1 drivers will never work with the R600. Stop posting this stuff plox.


----------



## Exceededgoku (Apr 13, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Then again it took AMD ages to come up with a card that is only 10% faster in 3dmark according to these scores. During the past months nv has been making a lot of cash, ATI can't get away with asking tons of cash for their product. Now who are the "suckaz"?
> 
> 
> Besides that, could you please post less useless replies. You're really just spamming, if you have nothing useful to say don't make countless useless remarks to show that off. A single pointless post per news item is more than enough.



ATI are going to undercut the competition with their latest offerings...


----------



## Conti027 (Apr 13, 2007)

Casheti said:


> Haha no, it ran like a charm. Just didn't like it.


You crack me up Stalker is a crazy sweet game it has awesome gameplay and awesome graphics fun story line i mean unless you only like run and gun games its one of the best out 

and i also like all the ATI fans going crazy that it beats the 8800 but the 8800 has been out for how long? ATI is falling behind more and more and i bet its going to have just as many problems as the 8800 so i wouldnt say that the 8800 was rushed out.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 13, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> My birthday's May 24th, a $500 ATI monster would be an amazing birthday present.
> 
> 
> Of course, I'm more reasonable than that, and know that I'll be lucky if I get so much as Halo 2 for Vista . Ah well. More pressing matters do call, such as my drivers license. May 22nd I can drive legally without a parent beside me....



My cousins birthday is 24th of may... LOL


----------



## v-zero (Apr 13, 2007)

If these numbers are true then I am hugely glad I picked up my 8800 and didn't wait. According to these, we've waited half a year for a 14% increase in 3Dmarks. Oh yay, wow, fantastic.


----------



## BXtreme (Apr 13, 2007)

The 8900 series will pwn R600 if THOSE are the bechmarks , I believe R600 should've done better  Did they do the benchmarking on Vista  Maybe 1 card got an advantage lol....
I'll w8 and see rather than believe 'rumours'... GO AMDTI


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 13, 2007)

v-zero said:


> If these numbers are true then I am hugely glad I picked up my 8800 and didn't wait. According to these, we've waited half a year for a 14% increase in 3Dmarks. Oh yay, wow, fantastic.



fyi these benchies are fake.


----------



## overclocker (Apr 13, 2007)

who knows maybe one was done on XP and the other on vista ill beleave it wen some one from are fourms has one.


----------



## Conti027 (Apr 13, 2007)

why are they fake ? liek is it going to be stronger or weaker?


----------



## Chewy (Apr 13, 2007)

It should be stronger but we wont know for sure until its released.. theres variables that some people pointed out such as what version of CCC was used in the Vista test.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Apr 13, 2007)

v-zero said:


> If these numbers are true then I am hugely glad I picked up my 8800 and didn't wait. According to these, we've waited half a year for a 14% increase in 3Dmarks. Oh yay, wow, fantastic.



this is so true. the r600 is not going to do what it should have. at least for dx9. dx10, no one knows, so we'll just wait.

that is not pwnership.

let's recall what pwnership actually is













i can't wait for the r600 to drop however, cuz then the 8800 prices will fall even more


----------



## Leon2ky (Apr 13, 2007)

Casheti said:


> ATi 4 Lyfe!
> 
> We will ALWAYS OWN!!



For a month.  Did I mention the 88 Series has been out what...almost 6 months?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 13, 2007)

The day after the R600, Nvidia is like:  "Hey ATI...  SUCK ON THE 8900!"  
But that means...  prices go down, but I must say, these benchies I guess will be called fake 5 days from now.


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2007)

I think that they might be real.  But when the final product hits the store shelves (conglomorite corporate interweb warehouses) the numbers will be different.  The 7.1 drivers should give it away that they are fake.  But hey, who knows?  For now.


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2007)

I will NEVER buy a Nvidia graphics card.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 13, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I would like to see what 3 X2900XTX2 would score.



Bankrupcy probably


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 13, 2007)

erocker said:


> I will NEVER buy a Nvidia graphics card.



Well thats just your loss then, I am proud to say I aint a fanboi and even prouder to say that I buy the best "Bang for Buck" card I can afford, I just dont beleive in paying more for less.  Sometimes you get more with ATi and less with NVidia and sometimes Vice versa.

To date for me:

Nvidai x 3 cards
Ati x 5 cards

Overall Ati was my slight preference up until 2006, Nvidia edged ahead when i got this 7900GTO for £150 in October 2006, its now running well above GTX speeds and cost the same as the 1950Pro did on its release the week after.  As for the R600 if it gives me the value and performance, I will be one of the first in the queue to buy one, if not I'll be in the Green queue.


----------



## Benpi (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm glad I held out for the R600 instead of rushing to get 88s.  I love my 7950GX2, but I'm absolutely impressed with the power of the Xbox360's Xenos, I'm switching to ATI!!!


----------



## hastalik (Apr 13, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Okay, seriously this isnt funny, they didnt even supply their own picture. AIB partners aren't even allowed to show benchmarks. Thus, this is absolutely false. Please stop posting this stuff man
> 
> EDIT: What makes it look even more dodgy its the fact that this was released straight after AMD announced it to be a HD 2900XT... 7.1 drivers will never work with the R600. Stop posting this stuff plox.




It is sad to see TUP is allowing such false shit on the frontpage...


----------



## LonGun (Apr 13, 2007)

Casheti said:


> Haha no, it ran like a charm. Just didn't like it.



ok 1 last advise to you Cashe, run the game on 1680x1050. It'll lag like there's no tomorrow after 2hrs playing.


----------



## Casheti (Apr 13, 2007)

Leon2ky said:


> For a month.  Did I mention the 88 Series has been out what...almost 6 months?



And STILL no decent drivers for Vista 

Man nVIDIA suck...


----------



## regan1985 (Apr 13, 2007)

its also about how well they perform crossfire and sli, if the r600 is stronger but 2 of them cant beat a 8800 or 8900 is sli then im going for that! eitherway im waiting till the 1st dx10 game comes out!!


----------



## Casheti (Apr 13, 2007)

LonGun said:


> ok 1 last advise to you Cashe, run the game on 1680x1050. It'll lag like there's no tomorrow after 2hrs playing.



My monitor doesn't go that high  Which is why I can still have good performance, cos I only play at 1280x1024.


----------



## kureng (Apr 13, 2007)

> Radeon HD 2900 XTX: 12k | GeForce 8800GTX: 10.5k
> Radeon HD 2900 XT: 10k | GeForce 8800GTS: 9k


This is what i call "The Power of High Definition Graphic Card"


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 13, 2007)

DX10 visuals may be great and probably everyone is waiting for the release of the first DX10 game to see what it looks like, but are we missing something here?  visuals are nice but gameplay is what is important, are we all going to end up buying exspensive graphics cards to play lots of crap (but nice looking) games?


----------



## SilentAces (Apr 13, 2007)

I think that a lot of you have no idea what you are talking about..Not to be too rude, but this card is not on the shelves, has no released drivers, and none of you have tested or used one..lol...how could you possibly think you know anything about this new series and how it stacks up against the 8800..or future cards...Oh thats right 2 questionable sources (known for mis info) said its so..lol....and whoever said the 8900 will pwn the r600, you are the biggest upset here..Why don't we just say that the R700 or R800 will pwn the 8900 then...lets argue product that does not even exist yet...lol


I can not wait till the NDA is lifted and everyone get REAL results and info, until then its all crap imo...


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 13, 2007)

Nvidia did get pwned..just not like they did a dx9 based card meant for dx 9 titles. the 88XX series is a DX10 based card with unified architecture, and alot more stuff thrown it. That was comparing it to old technology. PRetty much worthless information in my opinion, but that is just me. Im a fanboi and I dont have a problem admitting it. I also dont have a problem admitting I like value and whatever is good. Nvidia does make great graphics cards, but obviously, now, ATI is making a better one. We will see when the lineup comes out and real benches are done. However, Nvidia still rushed out their card with weak support and still no working drivers for the OS it was meant to shine on. Funny aint it>?


----------



## raven009 (Apr 13, 2007)

nice(say in borat voice)


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 13, 2007)

WarEagleAU said:


> Nvidia did get pwned..just not like they did a dx9 based card meant for dx 9 titles. the 88XX series is a DX10 based card with unified architecture, and alot more stuff thrown it. That was comparing it to old technology. PRetty much worthless information in my opinion, but that is just me. Im a fanboi and I dont have a problem admitting it. I also dont have a problem admitting I like value and whatever is good. Nvidia does make great graphics cards, but obviously, now, ATI is making a better one. We will see when the lineup comes out and real benches are done. However, Nvidia still rushed out their card with weak support and still no working drivers for the OS it was meant to shine on. Funny aint it>?



Bump!  The only thing I would add to that though is that some of us consumers must be pretty weak minded, as you rightly state, they brought out a new generation card with little or no support for an Operating system that had no certified drivers for their "flagship" card and in just 5 months they have still made Billions.......now if you think about it, some might say thats pretty clever!


----------



## SilentAces (Apr 13, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> they brought out a new generation card with little or no support for an Operating system that had no certified drivers for their "flagship" card and in just 5 months they have still made Billions.......now if you think about it, some might say thats pretty clever!




Others might say that's bullshit..It's deception..They were sold as DX10 ready, and they were not DX10 ready...That is Marketing Deception and they should be punished for it..."Pretty clever" how Nvidia took advantage of soooo many people isn't it....


----------



## Chewy (Apr 13, 2007)

SilentAces said:


> I think that a lot of you have no idea what you are talking about..Not to be too rude, but this card is not on the shelves, has no released drivers, and none of you have tested or used one..lol...how could you possibly think you know anything about this new series and how it stacks up against the 8800..or future cards...Oh thats right 2 questionable sources (known for mis info) said its so..lol....and whoever said the 8900 will pwn the r600, you are the biggest upset here..Why don't we just say that the R700 or R800 will pwn the 8900 then...lets argue product that does not even exist yet...lol
> 
> 
> I can not wait till the NDA is lifted and everyone get REAL results and info, until then its all crap imo...



 yep I get what cha mean. I dont want speculation I want them to be able to back up what they say, otherwise its useless babble prob made by a fan boi like this bench.. or nividia themselfs lol.


----------



## Chewy (Apr 13, 2007)

SilentAces said:


> "Pretty clever" how Nvidia took advantage of soooo many people isn't it....



 Yep I hate nividas marketing team, they suck D***, thus making me not want to buy thier cards because they take advantage of people who dont know better.. but they prob been doing this since when they had the top end card.. the whole "nivida the way its meant to be played" bullshit on just about every game out there.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 13, 2007)

SilentAces said:


> Others might say that's bullshit..It's deception..They were sold as DX10 ready, and they were not DX10 ready...That is Marketing Deception and they should be punished for it..."Pretty clever" how Nvidia took advantage of soooo many people isn't it....



Exactly my point also!  I am not suggesting I agree with their strategy (I don't) just pointing out that they have made a HUGE amount of money already out of DX10 (or not as the case may be) before a single DX10 game is on the shelves and perhaps more importantly, before R600 is on the shelves, whether they will maintain those sales after the lanch of R600 is very doubtful (and to a certain extent serves them right) but if their 8900 is really good then too many people with have short memories and buy them anyways.


----------



## Greek (Apr 14, 2007)

casheti, what wrong with being first, its all about making money in the end of the day, so whoever is first ppl will buy because they are the only ones doing it, nerver mind if it will beat future cards or not, bottom line is amd/ati have been asleep all this time, i mean they going to realease the r600 in a month or so, by that time nvidia will release possible the  ultra or gx2 or whatever they have in mind, its all about being one step ahead of the competition and i think they are managing pretty well dont you.

not taking anything from ati they do have good products, but for ppl like me who cant wait 6month to buy a dx10 card from ati i wud rather buy from nvidia.


----------



## Casheti (Apr 14, 2007)

Well WHY can't you wait to buy a DX10 card though, if there's no DX10 games?

ATi is releasing the cards when they're NEEDED, NOT to be first.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 14, 2007)

Casheti said:


> Well WHY can't you wait to buy a DX10 card though, if there's no DX10 games?
> 
> ATi is releasing the cards when they're NEEDED, NOT to be first.



Because he dont want to, does not have to and he gets way superior DX9 performance as well.  At the end of the day.....it's all about choice.


----------



## SilentAces (Apr 14, 2007)

Greek said:


> bottom line is amd/ati have been asleep all this time, i mean they going to realease the r600 in a month or so, by that time nvidia will release possible the  ultra or gx2 or whatever they have in mind, its all about being one step ahead of the competition and i think they are managing pretty well dont you.
> 
> not taking anything from ati they do have good products, but for ppl like me who cant wait 6month to buy a dx10 card from ati i wud rather buy from nvidia.




ya....they have been asleep this whole time..lol...I have this funny feeling that a multi million dollar company has a pretty good idea what it is doing..now, what nvidia cards are coming out at the same time to compete with the R600? oh wait, i see you said "POSSIBLE"...Its all theories and guessing as to what ati or nv will do next...again no one knows..

I just don't understand why people are all upset ATI hasn't released something that really is not even usable yet. I understand that those with fx5200's or 9600xt's want to upgrade and don't want to waste money on DX9 when the new DX10 line is around the corner. However some of you act like this is the dumbest thing for ati to do....Thing is ati has done it like this for the past few years...And at the end of those years, ATI ended up with the better card....

Let Nv enjoy being on top with its 8 series...its been a while since they have been there, and all it took was a great card coupled with an even greater lie...Ati will be on top soon enough and then we can repeat this whole cycle again...


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 14, 2007)

SilentAces said:


> ya....they have been asleep this whole time..lol...I have this funny feeling that a multi million dollar company has a pretty good idea what it is doing..now, what nvidia cards are coming out at the same time to compete with the R600? oh wait, i see you said "POSSIBLE"...Its all theories and guessing as to what ati or nv will do next...again no one knows..
> 
> I just don't understand why people are all upset ATI hasn't released something that really is not even usable yet. I understand that those with fx5200's or 9600xt's want to upgrade and don't want to waste money on DX9 when the new DX10 line is around the corner. However some of you act like this is the dumbest thing for ati to do....Thing is ati has done it like this for the past few years...And at the end of those years, ATI ended up with the better card....
> 
> Let Nv enjoy being on top with its 8 series...its been a while since they have been there, and all it took was a great card coupled with an even greater lie...Ati will be on top soon enough and then we can repeat this whole cycle again...



Firstly, NVidia have stated they will release the 8900, the 8800 series cards are actually 8900's with disabled everythings (more or less) so it's a reality about to happen and some people (not me personally) are upset with Ati because they did not have something to compete with NVidia at the time of the 8800 launch whether DX10 is here or not, you seem to forget that both cards will give a huge performance boost to DX9 also, some people just like fast in whichever guise is comes in.


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm too lazy to read through all this, if the arguing gets rough, you know who to PM. Now, I'm going out to see if anybody will hire me for a summer job. I'll be back within an hour .


----------



## Greek (Apr 14, 2007)

thanks tatty, u seem to understand what im talking about, anyway, ive had both ati and nvidia and been happy with both in all fairness, but i have to say that nvidia has won me with what they have so far,


----------



## Chewy (Apr 14, 2007)

Greek said:


> not taking anything from ati they do have good products, but for ppl like me who cant wait 6month to buy a dx10 card from ati i would rather buy from nvidia.



 I dont see why you wouldn't be able to wait though. you had/have a 7900GTX :O I think that has 512mb ram too so you shouldn't have any problems running just about any dx9 card at max everything without needing to tweak the game.

 Oh I guess if your into online first person shooter games though the more fps you have the better eh   I don't really play fps games much so that didn't come to mind right away.


----------



## SilentAces (Apr 14, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Firstly, NVidia have stated they will release the 8900, the 8800 series cards are actually 8900's with disabled everythings (more or less) so it's a reality about to happen .



WHEN?????



Tatty_One said:


> some people (not me personally) are upset with Ati because they did not have something to compete with NVidia at the time of the 8800 launch whether DX10 is here or not, you seem to forget that both cards will give a huge performance boost to DX9 also.



I forget nothing.  Of course they give you better performance...My point is people are upset over ati not releasing something in the manner Nv did...seems odd to me...Nv pushed a product before it was really ready, so does that mean ATI has to release too? I think its smart to wait and release READY product......



Tatty_One said:


> some people just like fast in whichever guise is comes in.



Then why do they need ati to release a new line if all they want is the fastest card?...right now that is 8 series from Nv..And they can get that almost anywhere right now..

I too have owned from both sides...and i can't really tell any difference between the two...lol...Nv had great drivers for a while, and ATI has always had "crap" drivers IMO...but benchmarks aside, while in game there is not much difference seen...



SilentAces said:


> . I understand that those with fx5200's or 9600xt's want to upgrade and don't want to waste money on DX9 when the new DX10 line is around the corner...



Like i said before , I understand peoples frustration, but i just think that if ATI had released something before it was ready they would have been met with upset customers...so they are damned for not releasing, and damned if they released to early...


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 14, 2007)

When?.....there are a number of articles/threads on these forums, here is but one, TBH couldn't be bothered to look for more, you will see in the first post it refers to the origional report of the release, it's here:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=25536

No it does not mean ATi has to release too, I didnt say they should, in fact i said the opposite.

And why do they want ATi to release their new card if all they want is the fastest as the 8800GTX is top dog, very good point but those who ONLY buy ATi probably hate to think NVidia has the fastest card and of course their mouths are drooling over the thought that the R600 will be faster in any case.

I dont disagree with any of your points, all my point is there clearly are people out there who think that speed is the king, that money dont matter and that if they have a preference for ATi then they think that the R600 should already be on the shelves........personally......I dont as I am not going DX10 till there is a DX10 game to play, I am more than happy with my card at the moment.


----------



## SilentAces (Apr 14, 2007)

Hope i didn't seem rude...when i asked WHEN..i was really wondering..lol..i had heard they were coming of course, but hadn't heard of an ETA for them...And even tho i quoted you i was addressing the WHOLE of the thread with most of what i said, hope that didn't come off as rude..

Like you i too am waiting for DX10 games first...by then the next gen of cards will be in "grapevine" that will be the best time to buy, card prices will start to drop a bit...

edit:

Tag your it TATTY...lol..


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 15, 2007)

SilentAces said:


> Hope i didn't seem rude...when i asked WHEN..i was really wondering..lol..i had heard they were coming of course, but hadn't heard of an ETA for them...And even tho i quoted you i was addressing the WHOLE of the thread with most of what i said, hope that didn't come off as rude..
> 
> Like you i too am waiting for DX10 games first...by then the next gen of cards will be in "grapevine" that will be the best time to buy, card prices will start to drop a bit...
> 
> ...



No you didnt seem rude.....no worries  ......and tag back!


----------



## Greek (Apr 15, 2007)

Chewy said:


> I dont see why you wouldn't be able to wait though. you had/have a 7900GTX :O I think that has 512mb ram too so you shouldn't have any problems running just about any dx9 card at max everything without needing to tweak the game.
> 
> Oh I guess if your into online first person shooter games though the more fps you have the better eh   I don't really play fps games much so that didn't come to mind right away.



i still have the 7900gtx, to be sold in july so i can get a dx10, i had the money to get a 8800gtx, but i think i did the right thing and waited, to see the coompettition, and i would only need a dx10 for a dx10 game, so until crysis comes out, i think im staying out of the local retailers.


----------



## cool_recep (Apr 15, 2007)

*Fake Fake Fake...*

First of alll I am from Turkey and I know that person, fx57

He is from a Forum named Donanimhaber meaning Harwarenews..

In his site it writes that

"we have recieved these results from very trustworthy source"

Not they tested the shit...

The web site is opened new so his aim is to gain users...and waht you do? Believe him. 

THIS NEWS IS TOTAL FAKE DONT BELIEVE IT

Whıch stupid tests the card with the driver 7.1 on 12 April? when tehre is 7.2 and even 7.3?


Oh look he released a new news....Benchmark result....I am sure this is fake tooo..


----------

